# Utricularia Graminifolia in low tech?



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've only ever heard of it growing with a ton of co2. Seems to be a plant that doesn't necessarily want to be submerged, it just deals with it. There's more co2 available emersed, so I'm guessing that's what it wants the most submerged


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

I grew it very well in a very low tech tank, though, it was much more difficult for me to grow in non-emersed conditions. It's a small 2.5 gallon tank, kept the glass canopy on, no filter, decent light, and.... here comes the shocker. I didn't do a single water change for close to a... YEAR! Maybe longer. 

So, that said. There was very little gas exchange, and my belief is that even though it is a very low tech tank - peat capped w/ sand and 2 10w cfls for light - there was plenty of co2 available due to the lack of gas exchange.

I mentioned I went probably Nov. 2012 - Nov. 2013 w/ out doing a water change and w/ out topping off thanks to the glass canopy preventing evap.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

Danh Vu said:


> Three years ago, I successfully grew UG with high light, co2, and ferts. I want to try to grow it again this time under low light, no co2, or fertilizers since I am a bit busy for high tech these days. I have read that it can grow in low light and I have also read that it needs high light and co2.
> 
> I will grow the UG emersed in azoo plant grower bed for the first couple months before I will flood the tank. The tank will be a Mr. Aqua 6.5 gallon long with a current usa satellite led fixture (not the plus version). Do you guys have any experience with this plant in a low tech environment?


Definitely do a tank journal on this. I want to see how well it goes (trying to stick low tech on my 12 gallon but haven't bought the UG yet)


----------



## Danh Vu (Jul 3, 2010)

I will probably have everything up in a month so I will definitely do a journal. I guess I will learn for myself. I will probably grow two patches emersed and flood one at the end. If flooding kills it, I wouldn't lose it all.


----------

